# want'a see me thumbholes



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Cleaning my Gun Cabinet today found some thumbholes----they shoot great off hand--anyone else like thumbholes---show us your thumbholes*

*t/c contender 256 win mag*
*win model 70 243*
*ruger m-77 25-06*
*rem 1100 12ga *
*T/C encore 225 win*
*H&R 223*
*ruger 17 mach2--[10-22]*
*ruger mini14---223*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful collection Skip..


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They look great Skip.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Never even shot one! Look comfortable, nice collection Skip!


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice indeed! I love that Ruger in .25-06.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think you like thumbholes!!! LOL they all look great.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just owning anyone of those would make a person proud.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great looking guns! I really like the 1100. Who made it?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

nice colection ya got there. I to have never owned one with a thumbhole but I was deciding between a savage 22-250 with a thumbhole and my savage predator but I ended up going home with the predator. The stock felt awsome on the 250 I just wanted the heavy barrel and the predator had a detachable mag which I also like.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SB, tha's a sweet group of rifles. I too like the Ruger M77. Here's the only thumb hole I own..








AK 47 MAK90 paratrooper model from what I've researched.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, don't let Ebb's see that. He's got one he's been rebuilding. He loves em. Nice rig Mike.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WOW!!!!!! Neet Thumbhole----thanks for sharing----sb*


----------



## jer218 (Apr 8, 2012)

here is my baby. I love it almost as much as my wife


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Again I love the grey


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Tom and SB


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*218------Nice Rifle---is that a Boyds stock----my 243 and t/c 256 has boyds stocks love'em sb*


----------

